# Ford 8630



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey everyone, just looking for experience with these tractors. Looking at a 2wd powershift to run the vermeer 504m baler. Right now I'm using an old allis 190xt and would like to find something with full powershift with a decent cab for the little ones to come along when needed. Tractor has around 7800 hours and has been nothing but an auger tractor for over 1000 of those hours in the last 7-8 years. Before that it was a dedicated haying tractor, no field work. I planned on checking antifreeze condition but can anyone give me any other things to look at? Thing looks very clean the only wear I can see is the seat is shot. Or is it best to stay away from them for some reason? I've got a ford powered NH windrower that runs much better than any tractor I've been around is one reason I'm considering the blue tractor, otherwise everything else I have is all old orange iron. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Good tractors, I have an 8830 PS. Get it warmed up and run up and down thru the gears and see how it shifts they should all be smooth except the 9-10 shift it will be abrupt and kind of harsh. Check that the coolant filter is present and has been changed (Should be down by the tight cab step).


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

